# where are the most jobs?



## welshcanadian (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello! we are looking to move from the uk to Onterio next spring. My husband is Canadian so visas are not a problem for us, our 2 children have dual nationality. What i am concerned with is jobs! I have just qualified as a College lecturer and my husband works for the business side of the NHS Wales, are we more likely to find jobs in Toronto or Ottawa, we would prefere Ottawa because we hear it is very family friendly and closer to hubbys home city Montreal. 
I am also concerned because i have not been back to full time employment for over 3 years because we had our children close together plus doing my teaching degree and the cost of child care for 2 children have not worth me working. 
I will be ready to start working next year as the children will be able to attend pre school but will this gap in full time employment make it hard for me to find work? plus is pre school expensive? How do other mums of young childeren manage?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

welshcanadian said:


> Hello! we are looking to move from the uk to Onterio next spring. My husband is Canadian so visas are not a problem for us, our 2 children have dual nationality. What i am concerned with is jobs! I have just qualified as a College lecturer and my husband works for the business side of the NHS Wales, are we more likely to find jobs in Toronto or Ottawa, we would prefere Ottawa because we hear it is very family friendly and closer to hubbys home city Montreal.
> I am also concerned because i have not been back to full time employment for over 3 years because we had our children close together plus doing my teaching degree and the cost of child care for 2 children have not worth me working.
> I will be ready to start working next year as the children will be able to attend pre school but will this gap in full time employment make it hard for me to find work? plus is pre school expensive? How do other mums of young childeren manage?


Firstly if you move to Quebec childcare is very inexpensive.
You mention teaching and Montreal. If you are not fluent in French your teaching opportunities will be considerably less. What does college lecturer mean? What do you lecture and at what level, university, community college etc? You say your husband works for NHS on the business side. What does this mean? Does he have his MBA? The terminilogy is sufficiently different gere causing me to ask such questions.
Mothers of young children just have to manage if they want/need to work. They use childcare, kindergarden or perhaps nannies if necessary.


----------



## welshcanadian (Aug 26, 2009)

I was not enquiering about Montreal/Qubec as i am aware of the $7 a day childcare scheme available, but as you stated my limited French would make it hard to find a job. I was asking are there more job oppertunities in Ottawa or Toronto as Toronto is a bigger city. Yes my huband has an MBA, he is a programme support manager for the NHS. I am a Drama Collage lecturer in post compulsary education.


----------

